# Any I.T Contractors here??



## DogChops (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi there!

My wife and I are planning on moving to India next year. We're pretty mobile - I'm an I.T contractor, and she's a teacher with a CELTA qualification.

I've been browsing job boards and there seem quite a few opportunities in India, with some large commercial centres.

My current understanding after trawling through research on the net is that if I can land a job in India, I can get a visa to work there. However, it would be good to hear from any I.T contractors who have made a similar switch, so I can scope out any pitfalls.

Similarly if you know any I.T contractors who have done this I'd be happy to hear from you!


----------



## johnson54 (Oct 29, 2014)

A potential contractor must have the necessary credentials and experience to do the job perfectly. A good way to choose a contractor is to interview them. This will assure you of good customer service.


----------

